# Snow Ya'll



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

Atlanta has less than one snowplow for every 100,000 people


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2014)

Dawg, reminds me of a Saturday morning in 1960 when I was at Tech. I was awake and still lying in bed trying to get my butt up for an 8:00-11:00 Engineering Drawing lab. I heard guys running up and down the hallway in the dorm, whooping it up. I looked out my door and asked someone what was happening. The guy said to me, "Look outside!" So I went to my window and looked outside. I thought my eyes were still sleepy because the grass looked a little fuzzy but it was actually a very light snowfall. All classes were cancelled and guys were outside making snowballs out of about 3 square yards of snow! I recall that there were 1000 minor skidding accidents in one hour in Atlanta. People were just not prepared for snow.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Good luck everyone in the south getting buried under an inch of snow! I hope you all make it through alright.

Two days ago here we had a quick snow squall of maybe two inches, but I can't say for sure because the wind was gusting to 50 mph. You have heard of horizontal snow I'm pretty sure, but this stuff went one step further. Looking at it revealed it was snowing uphill. The air pressure change was so great that the wind was moving upwards taking the falling snow back up to the clouds. Strange stuff, but at least no shoveling necessary(although I usually don't bother cleaning up less than 4-6 inches unless we get it every day for a few days in a row).


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

The thing about snow in Georgia is that the roads are above freezing. The snow melts and then it freezes so the roads turn into a solid sheet of ice. Folks can drive on snow, but no one can drive on ice.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Jan 29, 2014)

come on up to Iowa, we'll show you how to drive on Ice. though I remember back when I was in miss. there were no plows and everything seemed to shut down. good luck down there


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

LoneTreeFarms said:


> come on up to Iowa, we'll show you how to drive on Ice.



Thanks, but I have seen how people from Iowa drive on ice
and it's going to be in the 60's this weekend


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 29, 2014)

Snow plows, we don't need no stinking snow plows.

http://m.imgur.com/a/woBtl


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 29, 2014)

Redneck Snow Plow


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Jan 30, 2014)

hahaa thanks I needed a good laugh


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

OK Northerners, we can't drive for s**t in the snow. It's rare down here. Kind of like winning a BCS Championship is up there.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 31, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> OK Northerners, we can't drive for s**t in the snow. It's rare down here. Kind of like winning a BCS Championship is up there.



OUCH! That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 31, 2014)

I think a little explanation is needed for all of you southerners out there... 

You know all of that white stuff that came falling from the sky? Do not panic! It is not an invasion by ET. It is simply what happens when rain gets too cold.


(LOL) I have been teasing my southern relations this way for days! Can't wait to see what happens when we get a 100+ heat wave up here this summer!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 31, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> OK Northerners, we can't drive for s**t in the snow. It's rare down here. Kind of like winning a BCS Championship is up there.



Hard to get happy after that one!

Dawg, I have been watching the news from GA and that sure seemed like a mess for you. I hope you got through it all right and are safe and sound. Warmer weather is coming.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 31, 2014)

lets see....8 days ago it was 30 low and 37 high.
4 days ago it was 29 low and 34 high.
today its 70 and with a low of 60
tomorrow 70 with rain.
it is nuts.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Feb 1, 2014)

GaDawg said:


> OK Northerners, we can't drive for s**t in the snow. It's rare down here. Kind of like winning a BCS Championship is up there.




Ok this one had me laughing. And it would have hurt more except it came from a Georgia fan. Don't mean to hurt feelings just having a little fun.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Feb 1, 2014)

Another redneck snowplow


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 1, 2014)

LoneTreeFarms said:


> Don't mean to hurt feelings just having a little fun.



No hard feelings, just fun and it's all good


----------

